# Moo Cup



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The rain never stopped and IHB showed up with his boat and I jumped on board. His boat has a dance floor and an enclosure. Sweet rock and roll poured from the sound system and we all danced a jig or two as the bite was once again great in the morning.. Here are some pics for all to enjoy. Pat won the Cup with Jonah runner up. I personnally think it was a tie as both fish measured 38 inches and over 40 lbs.. We voted and decided to give Pat the cup. It was a moment of clarity that is seldom seen when adults act like little boys..



















































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------

